# Taking Radio Triggers In Hand luggage on Planes



## Steven_urwin (Feb 27, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if I'm going to be allowed 600EX-RT's and a ST-E3 RT on the plane in hand luggage?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 27, 2013)

leave the batteries out in seperate cases dont see why it would be a problem
I've flown with my odins plenty


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 27, 2013)

Not an issue. TSA (in the states) never hassles me when I travel and I have 2 units + ST E3 RT. All the devices with radios/wi fi etc. that people carry every day they could care less about triggers in a flash unit.


----------



## pwp (Feb 27, 2013)

Isn't just about every car key on the planet a radio transmitter? I wouldn't anticipate problems.

-PW


----------



## Steven_urwin (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the reassurance... I just suddenly panicked at the thought of having security take my kit off me. I think we can all appreciate how upsetting that would be!
But as Wickidwombat suggests, maybe I take the batteries out, just to be on the safe side 
I'm flying today, and back in two weeks, so will update with how it goes


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2013)

Nothing to worry about, no need to take out the batteries, either, but it's fine to do that if you want. The only issue with batteries is that you can't put spare Li-ion batteries (e.g. a camera battery) in your _checked_ luggage - you must carry them on (they've caused fires in the cargo hold on occasion).


----------



## JustinMartin (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow - I have never even thought about that. I travel with 3-4 PW in my carry on all of the time.i have been asked what they were but never hassled. I was also unaware of not keeping batteries in your checked bags.


----------



## brwphotoinc (Feb 27, 2013)

I travel almost weekly with 4- 600EX-RTs and a ST E3 RT in a messenger bag, no issues. Batteries out for sure.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 27, 2013)

cayenne said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > Not an issue. TSA (in the states) never hassles me when I travel and I have 2 units + ST E3 RT. All the devices with radios/wi fi etc. that people carry every day they could care less about triggers in a flash unit.
> ...



Oddly enough in the Reno, NV airport one of the guys is a photo buff. He "held" me (I had the time) to chat about what I was up to. Has become a good friend=).


----------

